# Star Spangled Banner Reharmonization



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1cIOzdJRkzlV8ALZz4bs_yw16Aq29zlq0/view?usp=sharing

made a new harmonization for it today, thought it sounded pretty cool.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Cool and hip!


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

It's now the Star Bangled Spanner!

Is that noteperformer choir sounds?


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

adrien said:


> It's now the Star Bangled Spanner!
> 
> Is that noteperformer choir sounds?


Nah, basic musescore


----------

